# My first love....



## gallerygirl (Apr 22, 2008)

These are some of my clay pieces that I have made for my flower beds....



















    k


----------



## Chay (Apr 22, 2008)

Those are awesome Gallery. You're quite talented.


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow, those are amazing! I love them. 

You are very talented.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 22, 2008)

COOL!


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 23, 2008)

I love love love love love the fish.


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  I really enjoy messing around with clay, love textures.  k


----------



## Missjulesdid (May 2, 2008)

Gallery Girl,

Do you sculpt your hotprocess soap??? Someone was doing some hotprocess soap sculpting at the conference. They'd just keep the crockpot on warm and scoop out a little at a time. you could even work with several different colors if you wanted... it's very cool... course, you'd not make any money at it, but it could be kind of a nice extra personal thing to do for like shower favors or gifts....


----------



## gallerygirl (May 2, 2008)

hmmmm.....soap sculpting!?!?!  Interesting.  k


----------

